# Splayed rear legs



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

My 11 week old puppy's rear legs are a little splayed. I brought it up to the vet during his initial exam. She said that its normal for large breed pups as their hips aren't fully developed. I just wanted to hear from other puppy owners out there if they have experienced the same thing. He seems to walk just fine.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

By Splayed do you mean cow hocked? I don't think it's unusual for a puppy to be a little cowhocked, although sometimes they grow out of it and sometimes they don't. We have a dog that's a little cowhocked. It really doesn't seem to have any bearing on general health or happiness as long as it's not extreme.

This site talks about the rear assembly.
Illustrated Standard of the German Shepherd Dog, THE HINDQUARTERS


----------



## vinnyb (Mar 22, 2010)

Great link, thank you! I had no idea it was called cow hocks.


----------

